# PETA launches vasectomy contest



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

:0
http://www.torontosun.com/news/weird/2011/04/07/17911456.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The Snip is covered by OHIP.

PETA are out to lunch most of the time anyways. The places that may need human population control aren't frequented by PETA I'm guessing. Korea has a low birth rate, China has a control, NA and most of the 1st world nations are either stable or declining IIRC.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I have nothing nice to say about PETA...

Natural selection doesn't necessarily need to kill you, it just needs to stop you from reproducing...


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

*The Butcher of Norfolk*

Here's Nathan Winograd's opinion of Ingrid Newkirk, President of PETA:

The Butcher of Norfolk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

qwerty said:


> I have nothing nice to say about PETA...
> 
> Natural selection doesn't necessarily need to kill you, it just needs to stop you from reproducing...





article said:


> "And with a global population of almost seven billion humans, more of our species could use a voluntary snip too."


The PETA people should take the lead...


----------

